# Subfolders in TivoDesktop, so it's, you know, useful.



## johnkfisher (May 8, 2006)

TivoDesktop / Roxio / Tivo SysPrefPanel are 100% useless to people who have a medium to high number of files. 

Should I have to go page by page through the 500+ files I may want to transfer to my tivo at any point to show someone or watch?

Pytivo and tivo.net, etc. have this functionality, but its awkward, its buggy, and everytime my tivo gets an update, these programs cause it to go into reboots and crashes until i disable them.

Would it REALLY be that hard to add support for subfolders so we could actually SORT things and be able to get to them quickly? Right now, those programs are useless to me, and to many others. it seems an easy fix to make them worthwhile, but for some reason, the software just stagnates.


----------



## johnkfisher (May 8, 2006)

sorry for the attitude, but this causes me no end of frustration, as I set stuff up like this for my non-techsavvy parents who are hours away, and everytime an update breaks pytivo, i have to drive down there and try to figure it out and get it working again.

If there were simply a functional tivo or tivo-partner (roxio?) solution, things would be much much simpler.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

Just wondering....

While tivodesktop does not automatically short items into folders, I usually end up creating show folders and moving the files into those folders manually and then when i browse from my tivo it works perfectly. Same thing for music - it's all in subfolders so i can see them all
Have you ever tried doing this yourself? (yes i know you want something automatic but in the mean time....)

Also - instead of driving somewhere to reset some settings on the computer why dont you setup a logmein.com accont on that computer to allow you remote access?


----------



## johnkfisher (May 8, 2006)

> Also - instead of driving somewhere to reset some settings on the computer why dont you setup a logmein.com accont on that computer to allow you remote access?


logmein acts up on theirs. Possibly because it's an old G4 Mac. Works perfectly on my Intel macs and my Win PCs.... Oh well. Leopard has this built in, so it'll shortly be a non issue.



> Have you ever tried doing this yourself? (yes i know you want something automatic but in the mean time....)


It may have to be. But honestly, I have to walk them through even deleting files from the computer everytime they want to do it, ("It's a picture of a damn trash can! how hard a metaphor is that?"), that I'm sure even this basic extra step will cause them to freak out.

Either way, I think my request still stands as a viable and incredibly useful feature to have.


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

johnkfisher said:


> logmein acts up on theirs. Possibly because it's an old G4 Mac. Works perfectly on my Intel macs and my Win PCs.... Oh well. Leopard has this built in, so it'll shortly be a non issue.
> 
> It may have to be. But honestly, I have to walk them through even deleting files from the computer everytime they want to do it, ("It's a picture of a damn trash can! how hard a metaphor is that?"), that I'm sure even this basic extra step will cause them to freak out.
> 
> Either way, I think my request still stands as a viable and incredibly useful feature to have.


I like the suggestion, it might even make my own life a bit easier.


----------

